# Canada Customs



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 11, 2009)

"I was coming back from Canada, driving through Customs, and the guy asked, "Do you have any firearms with you?"   

I said, "What do you need?"  

~ Steven Wright


----------



## Daniel (Aug 11, 2009)

[SIGN]10/10[/SIGN]


----------



## why (Aug 12, 2009)

:lol::lol:


----------

